
Researchers map tiny twists in “magic-angle” graphene - EvgeniyZh
https://news.mit.edu/2020/twists-magic-angle-graphene-map-0508
======
jimmySixDOF
Graphine is one of those blue sky black swan research topics that has the
potential to fundamentally change what we can do with what we have. So much
left to discover with our big thumbs stumbling around at nanoscales
occasionally bumping in to something that maybe seems interesting at first
just before it opens up a whole new direction of industry.

